# SMF Soap Challenges  ... across the years



## SaltedFig (Nov 10, 2018)

Our SMF soapmaking challenges have been running for over three years.

As always, they are hosted by members of this forum and the contestants receive no prize for their winning entries ... except, perhaps, for the adulation of their peers.

This is a look back, across history, at the SoapMakingForum challenges, from the 1st, in July 2015, until now.


----------



## SaltedFig (Nov 10, 2018)

*July 2015 - Pattern Combinations (1st SMF Challenge)*

With these words ...
_"WELCOME to the first of what I hope are many SMF Soap Challenges!!"_
... @newbie launched the very first SMF soapmaking challenge. 

July 2015 - Pattern Combinations (1st SMF Challenge)
Challenge: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/1st-smf-soap-challenge-july.54947/
Entry: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/posts/531378/


----------



## SaltedFig (Nov 10, 2018)

*August 2015 - Inverted Stamping*

Saponista gave us a way to create patterns on our soap using a dipping tool, and made a video to go with the challenge!


August 2015 - Inverted Stamping
Challenge: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/smf-soap-challenge-august-inverted-stamping.55467/
Entry: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/august-soap-challenge-thread.55760/


----------



## SaltedFig (Nov 10, 2018)

*September 2015 - Discoloring FO (Fragrance Oil)*

galaxyMLP hosted one of the most popular discussions in a challenge thread ... discoloring fragrance oils!
(Check out the 21 pages of the challenge thread, as well as the entry thread, for photos - there are some amazing soaps in these threads!)

September 2015 - Discoloring FO (Fragrance Oil)
Challenge: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/smf-soap-making-challenge-september-discoloring-fo.56017/
Entry: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/thr...ing-challenge-september-discoloring-fo.56326/


----------



## SaltedFig (Nov 10, 2018)

*October 2015 - Hidden Feather Swirl*

Sonya-m's made this stunning hidden feather swirl, and gave us a video to show us all how!






With spiced sugar-plum FO (just in time for the season ) ...


October 2015 - Hidden Feather Swirl
Challenge: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/thr...challenge-october-hidden-feather-swirl.56597/
Entry: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/thr...challenge-october-hidden-feather-swirl.56870/


----------



## SaltedFig (Nov 10, 2018)

*November 2015 - Drop and Skewer*

lionprincess00 gave us *3* video's to demonstrate this technique!
(And seriously - watch these! Honest to goodness good soaping!)





November 2015 - Drop and Skewer
Challenge: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/smf-soapmaking-challenge-november-drop-and-skewer.57115/
Entry: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/thr...ing-challenge-november-drop-and-skewer.57332/


----------



## SaltedFig (Nov 10, 2018)

*December 2015 - High and Low Water*
newbie called on Auntie Clara for inspiration for this challenge, which truly highlights the difference water makes!

It is worth having a look, just to find check out newbie's awesome host videos, to find out how Auntie Clara created the Ghost Swirl, and to see what our incredible contestants did with the idea!

December 2015 - High and Low Water
Challenge: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/smf-december-challenge-high-and-low-water-batch.57559/
Entry: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/official-entry-thread-for-the-december-challenge.57739/


----------



## SaltedFig (Nov 10, 2018)

*January 2016 - Black and White*

saponista made another wonderful video (with no shades of gray )


(Before soap dough was a thing, newbie was carving soap and making things out of soap dough!)





January 2016 - Black and White
Challenge: SMF January Challenge Black and White
Entry:SMF January Challenge Entry Thread - Black and White


----------



## SaltedFig (Nov 10, 2018)

*February 2016 - Spin Swirl*
Challenge: SMF February Challenge - Spin Swirl
Entry: SMF February Challenge entry thread - Spin Swirl

*March 2016 - Whipped Soap*
Challenge: SMF March Challenge- Whipped Soap
Entry: SMF- March Challenge Entry Thread Whipped Soap

*April 2016 - Hanger Swirl, Petra Style*
Challenge: April SMF Soap Challenge, Hanger Swirl Petra Style
Entry: April SMF Soap Challenge Entry Thread: Petra Hanger

*May 2016 - Interpretation, not Imitation*
Challenge: SMF May Challenge- Interpretation, not Imitation
Entry: May Challenge Entry Thread

*June 2016 - Mosaic Soaps*
Challenge: SMF June Challenge - Mosaic Soaps
Entry: June Challenge Entry Thread

(see the links to each of the monthly challenges to find out how they are done )





*July 2016 - Clyde Slide*
Heyyyyy! ... there was a prize for this one! (check out the entry thread - it contains MANY photo examples of the technique!)
Challenge: SMF July Challenge - Clyde Slide
Entry: July Challenge entry thread

*August 2016 - Pokemon/Hanger Circling Taiwan*
Challenge: SMF August Challenge- Pokemon/Hanger Circling Taiwan
Entry: SMF August 2016 Challenge Entry Thread

*September 2016 - Ribbon Pour*
Challenge: September Challenge- Ribbon Pour
Entry: SMF September 2016 Challenge Entry Thread

*October 2016 - Spoon Swirl*
Challenge: SMF October 2016 Soap Challenge- Spoon Swirl
Entry: SMF October 2016 Challenge Entry Thread

*November 2016 - Creative Color*
Challenge: SMF November 2016 Soap Challenge - Creative Colour Challenge
Entry: November Challenge Entry Thread

*December 2016 - no challenge*

*January 2017 - Gradient Layer*
Challenge: SMF January 2017 Challenge Entry Thread- Gradient Layer
Entry: SMF January 2017 Challenge: Gradient Layer

*February 2017 - Ebru*
Challenge: February 2017 SMF Soap Challenge- Ebru Soaps
Entry: February 2017 SMF Challenge Entry Thread- Ebru Soaps

*March 2017 - Black background*
Challenge: SMF March 2017 Challenge- Black Background Soaps
Entry: March 2017 Black Background Soap Entry Thread

*April 2017 - Stripes*
Challenge: SMF April 2017 Challenge-Stripes
Entry: April 2017 Challenge Entry Thread

*May 2017 - Fluid Acrylic Cell Pour*
Challenge: May 2017 SMF Soap Challenge - fluid acrylic cell pour
Entry: May 2017 Challenge Entry Thread

*June 2017 - Peacock Swirls*
Challenge: SMF June Challenge Peacock Swirls
Entry: Peacock Swirl Entry Thread

*July 2017 - Mermaid Tail Soap*
Challenge: SMF Soap Challenge -July 2017 Mermaid Tail Soaps
Entry: Entry thread- SMF July 2017 Challenge Mermaid Tail

*August 2017 - Rock and Gem Soap*
Challenge: SMF August Challenge -Rock and Gem Soap
Entry: August 2017 Entry Thread Gem and Stone soaps

*September 2017 - no challenge*

*October 2017 - Minimalism*




Challenge: October 2017 SMF Soap Challenge, simple minimalistic swirl
Entry: October 2017 Challenge Entry Thread- Minimalism

*November 2017 - 1920's Theme*
Challenge: November 2017 - 1920's Theme Challenge
Entry: SMF November Challenge Entry Thread

*December 2017 - none*

*January 2018 - Hidden Heart Swirl*




Challenge: January SMF Challenge -Hidden Heart Swirl
Entry: January Entry Thread

*February 2018 - Soap Dough*




Challenge: February SMF Challenge- Soap dough
Entry: February Challenge Entry Thread

*March 2018 - unchallenge (music)*
Sometimes we don't have a challenge ... (no voting, but we still soap!)
Challenge: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/the-un-challenge-march-2018.69452/

Earlene and her granddaughter made this wonderful soapy-music together!
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/media/20180325_173627.1098/full





*April 2018 - Sous Vide (HP) Soap swirling*
Challenge: SMF April 2018 Challenge - Sous Vide (HP) Soap swirling!
Entry: SMF April 2018 (Sous Vide Soap swirl) Challenge Entry Thread

*May 2018 - Mica Outline Swirl Technique*




Challenge: May Challenge (Mica Outline Swirl)
Entry: May Mica Outline Swirl Entry Thread

*June 2018 - sci-fi themed soap*
Challenge: June SMF Challenge- sci-fi themed soap
Entry: June SMF Challenge Entry Thread

*July 2018 - Mythological Creatures*
Challenge: July Soapmaking Forum Challenge - Mythological Creatures
Entry: July Mythological Creatures Entry Thread

*August 2018 - Dancing Funnel Pour*
Challenge: Aug 2018 SMF Challenge - Dancing Funnel Pour
Entry: Aug 2018 SMF Challenge - Dancing Funnel Entry Thread

*September 2018 - Carved Soap Designs



*
Challenge: Sept 2018 SMF Challenge - Carved Soap Designs!
Entry: Sept 2018 SMF Challenge - Carved Soap Designs Entry Thread

*October 2018 - Travel Soap*
Challenge: SMF October 2018 Challenge - Travel Soap!
Entry: SMF October 2018 Challenge - Travel Soap Entry Thread

*November 2018 - December inspiration*
Challenge: November Monthly Challenge: December Inspiration
Entry: November 2018 Challenge (December Inspiration) Entry Thread


----------



## earlene (Nov 10, 2018)

You are a GEM, SaltedFig!  Thank you for putting this all together!


----------



## SaltedFig (Nov 10, 2018)

earlene said:


> You are a GEM, SaltedFig!  Thank you for putting this all together!



Thank you Earlene 

It took a little longer to translate from my document to the forum that I thought it would, but I'm glad I have finished this project.
(It's worth it to see all the challenge links together!)


----------



## dibbles (Nov 10, 2018)

Wow - thanks for putting this together. A wonderful walk down the SMF memory lane!


----------



## HowieRoll (Nov 10, 2018)

This is fantastic!  There were several from 2015-16 that I'd never seen before, and now it looks like a few new techniques need to be tried...

Thank you so much for taking the time to do this, SaltedFig!


----------



## amd (Nov 16, 2018)

SaltedFig said:


> *January 2016 - Black and White*
> 
> January 2016 - Black and White
> Challenge: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/smf-january-challenge-black-and-white.57874/
> Entry: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/smf-january-challenge-black-and-white.57874/



@SaltedFig super cool that you put this together! I did notice that the January 2016 entry is linked to the challenge post.


----------



## SaltedFig (Nov 16, 2018)

Thanks amd ... edit access has timed out, so I'll put in a request to get that link pointing in the right direction 

Updated links:
*January 2016 - Black and White*

January 2016 - Black and White
Challenge: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/smf-january-challenge-black-and-white.57874/
Entry: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/smf-january-challenge-entry-thread-black-and-white.58149


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 17, 2018)

Thank you, Salted fig.
I search for these all the time. It’s wonderful to have them all together.


----------



## Dawni (Nov 17, 2018)

I can already imagine how many hours of not sleeping I'll have to "sacrifice" to go through all these hahaha.... 

Thank you @SaltedFig!


----------



## SaltedFig (Jan 20, 2019)

A couple of new challenges for the list!

*November 2018 - December inspiration*
Challenge: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/november-monthly-challenge-december-inspiration.72067/
Entry: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/thr...enge-december-inspiration-entry-thread.72275/

Dibbles first place entry: Created using Ebru soaping ... just WOW!


dibbles said:


> One of the things I like best about winter is how the snow will reflect the moonlight at night and being able to see into the wooded areas. In December, I am not yet sick of the snow, and there is something magical about the first few snowfalls. ...








*December 2017 - no challenge
*
*January 2019 - DOTS!*
Challenge: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/smf-january-2019-soap-challenge-dots.73232
Entry: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/january-2019-smf-challenge-dots-entry-thread.73381/


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jan 21, 2019)

Dawni said:


> I can already imagine how many hours of not sleeping I'll have to "sacrifice" to go through all these hahaha....
> 
> Thank you @SaltedFig!


I was about to say the same thing! lol


----------



## KimT2au (Jan 21, 2019)

Gosh, @SaltedFig , you have done quite a bit of research there.  Thank you for doing that.  It is so great to see such fantastic soaps.


----------



## SaltedFig (Mar 3, 2019)

*February 2019 - Soap Stones*
Hosted by: newbie
Challenge: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/february-challenge-soap-stones.73535/
Entry: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/february-smf-challenge-entry-thread-soap-stones.73822/
Winning entry by midnightsoaper


----------



## earlene (Jun 8, 2019)

More Challenges for the list:


*March 2019 - Felted Soap*
Challenge: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/march-2019-smf-challenge-felted-soap.74063/
Entry: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/march-2019-smf-challenge-felted-soap-entry-thread.74413/

Amy78130's first place entry created as her daughter's favorite Pokémon Pikachu:





*
April 2019 - Cupcake Soap*
Challenge: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/smf-april-2019-challenge-soap-cupcakes.74536/
Entry: ttps://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/april-2019-smf-challenge-cupcake-soap-entry-thread.74795/


steffamarie & Atihcnoc tied for first place with these soap cupcakes:

steffamarie's garden flower cupcake soaps:





Atihcnoc's Enchanted Garden cupcake soap using Russian Tips:





*May 2019 - Tiger Stripes*:
Challenge:  https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/smf-may-2019-challenge-tiger-stripes.74903/
Entry: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/may-2019-smf-challenge-tiger-stripes-entry-thread.75102/

First place was again a tie between KiwiMoose and earlene.

KiwiMoose's Lavender and Liquorice Tiger Stripe using a wall pour:






earlene's Tiger Stripe fashioned after an actual tiger photographed on a family trip to Disney's Animal Kingdom:


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 8, 2019)

Wow! I didn’t realise these had been going for so long! Lots that I missed but feel honoured to have hosted a few times in the early days


----------



## earlene (Sep 5, 2019)

The June, July and August 2019 challenges:

*June 2019 - Rimmed Soap*
Challenge: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/smf-june-2019-challenge-rimmed-soap.75281/
Entry: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/june-2019-smf-challenge-rimmed-soap-entry-thread.75490/

First place: *HowieRoll*'s textured paw prints Rimmed soap





*
July 2019 - Landscape/NOT Seascape Design*
Challenge: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/july-2019-smf-challenge-landscape-not-seascape-design.75594/
Entry: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/thr...ry-thread-landscape-not-seascape-soaps.75801/

First place:  Mobjack Bay's Virginia's piedmont region





*August 2019 - Summer Memory*
Challenge: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/august-2019-smf-challenge-summer-memory.75937/
Entry: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/august-2019-summer-memory-challenge-entries.76213/

First place- Mobjack Bay's rendition of a summer day she enjoyed with her son on the West coast of France


----------



## DeeAnna (May 1, 2020)

SaltedFig and Earlene have done a lovely job of documenting SMF challenges through early 2019. Anyone want to follow their lead and add the recent challenges to this thread?


----------



## dibbles (May 1, 2020)

DeeAnna said:


> SaltedFig and Earlene have done a lovely job of documenting SMF challenges through early 2019. Anyone want to follow their lead and add the recent challenges to this thread?


I can work on it.


----------



## dibbles (May 1, 2020)

*September 2019 - Linear Swirl*
Challenge: SMF September 2019 Challenge - Linear Swirl
Entry: Entry Thread for SMF September Challenge - Linear Swirl

First Place: steffamarie's lovely Nonpariel Swirl


----------



## dibbles (May 1, 2020)

*October 2019 - Mini Drops Swirl*
Challenge: SMF October 2019 Challenge - Mini Drops Swirl
Entry: SMF October Challenge Entry Thread - Mini Drops Swirl

First Place: bookreader451 with a beautiful color palette and perfect mini drops


----------



## dibbles (May 1, 2020)

*November 2019 - Spin Swirl*
Challenge: SMF November 2019 Challenge - Spin Swirl
Entry: SMF November 2019 Challenge ENTRY thread - Spin Swirl

First Place: dibbles with a citrus scented orange and blue design


----------



## dibbles (May 1, 2020)

*December 2019* - No formal challenge. This month featured an Un-challenge with the theme of* New to You*. Check out the thread to see the fun things members tried.




__





						December 2019 Un-Challenge - New to You
					

Welcome to the December 2019 Un-Challenge – NEW TO YOU  Since December is a busy month for many of us, we will be doing an Un-Challenge this month instead of the regular SMF monthly challenge. The theme is to make something you have never tried before. It can be a new technique, a new additive...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## dibbles (May 1, 2020)

*January 2020 - Book Inspired*
Challenge: SMF January 2020 Challenge Signup thread - Book Inspired
Entry: SMF January 2020 Challenge ENTRY thread - Book Inspired

First Place: Primrose's Alice in Wonderland inspired rimmed soap - her first ever rimmed soap!


----------



## dibbles (May 1, 2020)

*February 2020 - Ione Swirl*
Challenge: SMF February 2020 challenge - Ione swirl
Entry: SMF February 2020 Challenge (Ione Swirl) - entry thread

First Place: a tie between amd and Mobjack Bay.
amd made a beer soap and achieved beautiful swirls





Mobjack Bay also created beautiful swirls of pinks on a dark navy base


----------



## dibbles (May 1, 2020)

*March 2020 - Inlaid Soap Design*
Challenge: March 2020 Challenge: inlaid soap design
Entry: ENTRY thread for the March 2020 challenge: inlaid soap design.
First Place: Jersey Girl's multi-step inlaid butterfly design


----------



## dibbles (May 1, 2020)

*April 2020 - Strainer Pour/Pull Through Technique*
Challenge: SMF April 2020 Challenge - Strainer Pour/Pull Through Technique
Entry: SMF April 2020 Challenge Entry Thread - Strainer Pour/Pull Through Technique

First Place: Belindasuds' gorgeous soap made with a pull through tool she designed and 3-D printed


----------



## dibbles (Jun 5, 2020)

*May 2020 - Diagonal Slice Stripe with Swirl Technique*
Challenge: SMF May 2020 Challenge Signup – Diagonal Slice Stripe with Swirl
Entry: SMF May 2020 Challenge Entry Thread - Diagonal Slice Stripe with Swirl

First Place: dibbles diagonal slice stripe and feather swirl


----------



## dibbles (Aug 7, 2020)

*June 2020 - Half and Half Un-challenge*

Thread: SMF June 2020 Un-Challenge - Half & Half


----------



## dibbles (Aug 7, 2020)

*July 2020 - Welded Soap Technique*
Challenge Thread: SMF July 2020 Challenge - Welded Soap
Entry Thread: Entry Thread for July 2020 SMF Challenge: Welded Soap

First Place: szaza with her natural colorant welded soap bars


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 7, 2020)

Thank you so much, @dibbles, @earlene, and @SaltedFig , for keeping this thread updated. It sure is nice to have all the challenges indexed and to see top-rated examples of the different techniques.

I'm needing to make several new batches of soap. As I looked at this thread today, I'm inspired to try some new designs.


----------



## bookreader451 (Aug 7, 2020)

Thanks to everyone who put this together.  Not just the retrospective but those who continue to challenge us month after month, year after year.


----------



## Relle (Aug 8, 2020)

DeeAnna said:


> Thank you so much, @dibbles, @earlene, and @SaltedFig , for keeping this thread updated. It sure is nice to have all the challenges indexed and to see top-rated examples of the different techniques.
> 
> I'm needing to make several new batches of soap. As I looked at this thread today, I'm inspired to try some new designs.


FYI- salted fig has left the forum over a year ago.


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 8, 2020)

Yes, I'm aware SaltedFig isn't an active member anymore. I still think it's important to recognize SaltedFig's contribution in starting this thread and taking the time to document 3 1/2 years of these challenges.


----------



## earlene (Sep 3, 2020)

*August 2020 - Zig Zag Cosmic Wave Technique*

Challenge Thread: SMF August 2020 Challenge - Zig Zag Cosmic Wave Technique

Entry Thread:  SMF August 2020 Challenge - Zig Zag Cosmic Wave Technique Entry Thread

First Place:  Jersey Girl's Eucalyptus Peppermint scented Cosmic Wave bars













Jersey Girl.JPG



__ SMF Challenges
__ Aug 27, 2020


----------



## earlene (Nov 21, 2020)

*September 2020 - Marble Stone Inspired Soap *hosted by earlene

Challenge Thread: SMF September 2020 Challenge - Marble Stone Inspired Soap

Entry Thread: ENTRY thread for SMF September 2020 Challenge - Marble stone inspired soap

Some examples of the entries:











*szaza *hosted the *October 2020 Challenge - Tall and Skinny Shimmy*

Challenge Thread:  October 2020 Challenge - Tall and Skinny Shimmy

Entry Thread:  Entry thread for the October 2020 Challenge - Tall and Skinny Shimmy

First & Second place entries:


----------



## dibbles (Feb 17, 2021)

*November 2020 Challenge - String Pull Technique*
challenge thread: SMF November Challenge 2020 - String Pull Technique
entry thread: Entry thread - November 2020 SMF challenge - string pull technique
First Place Tie:


----------



## dibbles (Feb 17, 2021)

*December 2020 - Un-challenge - Flames/Fire*
Un-challenge thread: SMF December Un-Challenge - Fire/Flames


----------



## dibbles (Feb 17, 2021)

*January 2021 - Planet/Galaxy Soap*
Challenge: SMF January Challenge 2021 – Planet/Galaxy Soap
Entry Thread: January 2021 Challenge Entry Thread - Planet/Galaxy Soap
First Place entry by Mobjack Bay


----------



## dibbles (Feb 27, 2021)

*February 2021 - Circling Taiwan Swirl*
Challenge Thread: SMF February 2021 Challenge - Circling Taiwan Swirl
Entry Thread: SMF February 2021 Challenge Entry Thread - Circling Taiwan Swirl
First Place entry by The_Emerald_Chicken


----------



## KiwiMoose (Feb 27, 2021)

earlene said:


> The June, July and August 2019 challenges:
> 
> *June 2019 - Rimmed Soap*
> Challenge: SMF June 2019 Challenge - Rimmed Soap
> ...


@Mobjack Bay - somehow I missed these two, but they are both beyond beautiful!   

I must dig up my non-challenge entry from January 2019 - it appears to have been missed off this list.  I remember because I won!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Feb 27, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> @Mobjack Bay - somehow I missed these two, but they are both beyond beautiful!
> 
> I must dig up my non-challenge entry from January 2019 - it appears to have been missed off this list.  I remember because I won!



I just looked up the 2019 challenge you won...  Never saw it as I wasn’t a member back then...absolutely fabulous!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Feb 27, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> @Mobjack Bay - somehow I missed these two, but they are both beyond beautiful!
> 
> I must dig up my non-challenge entry from January 2019 - it appears to have been missed off this list.  I remember because I won!


Your dot soaps were fantastic!  OMG, those two soaps I made took me like 8 hours each because it was before I had the hang of controlling trace and using accelerating FOs.


----------



## Booker (Feb 27, 2021)

There are some truly gifted artists here and I love seeing these challenge pictures!  Well done to all!


----------



## earlene (Feb 28, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> @Mobjack Bay - somehow I missed these two, but they are both beyond beautiful!
> 
> I must dig up my non-challenge entry from January 2019 - it appears to have been missed off this list.  I remember because I won!


True your photo was not in this post: SMF Soap Challenges  ... across the years  but the link includes your photo.  If you look back at previous posts on that same page (page 1 of this thread), you'll notice that *SaltedFig* had not included photos from each winning entry thread for each month.  Only later did we start including more links to winning photos.
I am pretty sure that *SaltedFig* had no intention to slight anyone. Her main goal was to create a thread with links to all previous Challenges that we as Hostesses could keep up-to-date along the way so that those Challenges and Entry threads could be easily found. In the past, finding them was more difficult.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Feb 28, 2021)

earlene said:


> True your photo was not in this post: SMF Soap Challenges  ... across the years  but the link includes your photo.  If you look back at previous posts on that same page (page 1 of this thread), you'll notice that *SaltedFig* had not included photos from each winning entry thread for each month.  Only later did we start including more links to winning photos.
> I am pretty sure that *SaltedFig* had no intention to slight anyone. Her main goal was to create a thread with links to all previous Challenges that we as Hostesses could keep up-to-date along the way so that those Challenges and Entry threads could be easily found. In the past, finding them was more difficult.


Oh no - I wasn't thinking badly of Salted Fig in any way.  She has done an amazing job in collating everything here for us.  Anyway - I just looked back and yes, you are right, I found the link to the Dotty challenge in post #18.  I never knew it was there until now!   Thank you Earlene.


----------



## earlene (Mar 30, 2021)

*March 2021 - Dutch Pour Technique (asa Air Blow or Wind Blow Technique)*

Challenge thread: SMF March 2021 Soap Challenge - Air Blow Technique aka Dutch Pour Technique aka Wind Blow Technique

Entry thread:  Entry thread for March 2021 Challenge - Air Blow Technique aka Dutch Pour Technique aka Wind Blow Technique

A particularly difficult challenge, well met by our participants some who Perhaps a first in this monthly competition, in that all entries placed with ties for first & third place, as you will see in the entry thread.  

An Honorable mention, based solely on the challenge hostess' whim, goes to:

*bookreader451*, who used a blow dryer for her creation:


----------



## dibbles (May 16, 2021)

*April 2021 - Lollipop Swirl*
Challenge Thread: SMF April 2021 Challenge - Lollipop Swirl
Entry Thread: SMF April 2021 Challenge Entries - Lollipop Swirl
First Place by glendam:


----------



## Arimara (May 17, 2021)

I love that pic. It reminds me of the beach. I'd go to Coney Island but it's Coney Island.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 5, 2021)

*May 2021 - One Pot Wonder*
Challenge Thread: SMF May 2021 Challenge - One Pot Wonder
Entry Thread: May 2021 Challenge Entry Thread - One Pot Wonder (OPW)
First Place Entry by dibbles


----------



## dibbles (Jul 5, 2021)

*June 2021 - Garden Inspired*
Challenge Thread: Entry Thread for the June 2021 SMF Challenge - Garden Inspired
Entry Thread: June 2021 SMF Soap Challenge - Garden Inspired
First Place Entry by Tara_H


----------



## dibbles (Aug 29, 2021)

*July 2021 - Confetti/Cubes Un-Challenge *
Un-Challenge Thread July 2021 SMF Soap Un-Challenge - Confetti/Cubes


----------



## dibbles (Aug 29, 2021)

*August 2021 - Ombre Designs *
Challenge thread - August 2021 SMF Soap Challenge - Ombre Designs
Entry thread - August 2021 SMF Soap Challenge - Ombre Designs
First place entry by violets2217


----------



## dibbles (Feb 13, 2022)

*September 2021 - Weather Event or Life Inspired Design*
Challenge thread - September 2021 SMF Soap Challenge
Entry thread - September 2021 Challenge Entry Thread
First Place Entry by Mobjack Bay


----------



## dibbles (Feb 13, 2022)

*October 2021 - Butterfly Hanger Swirl*
Challenge thread - October 2021 SMF Soap Challenge
Entry thread - October 2021 Challenge Entry Thread
First place entry by dibbles


----------



## dibbles (Feb 13, 2022)

*November 2021 - Rainbows*
Challenge thread - November 2021 SMF Soap Challenge
Entry thread - November 2021 Challenge Entry Thread
First place entry by dibbles


----------



## dibbles (Feb 13, 2022)

*December 2021 Un-Challenge - Retry*
Un-Challenge Thread - December 2021 Un-Challenge


----------



## dibbles (Feb 13, 2022)

*January 2022 - There's No Place Like Home*
Challenge Thread - January 2022 SMF Soap Challenge
Entry Thread - January 2022 SMF Challenge Entry Thread
First place entry by Vicki C


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Feb 27, 2022)

February 2022 - Ocean Inspired
Challenge Thread - February 2022 SMF Soap Challenge Thread
Entry Thread - February 2022 SMF Challenge Entry Thread
First place entry by Zing


----------



## dibbles (Mar 31, 2022)

*March 2022 - Column Pour *
Challenge Thread - SMF March 2022 Challenge - Column Pour Technique
Entry Thread - Entry Thread for the March 2022 SMF Challenge - Column Pour
First Place entry by Vicki C


----------



## dibbles (Jul 5, 2022)

*April 2022 - Straight Line Designs*
Challenge Thread - SMF April 2022 Soap Challenge - Straight Line design
Entry Thread - Entry thread for the April 2022 SMF Soap Challenge - Straight line design
First Place entry by Vicki C


----------



## dibbles (Jul 5, 2022)

*May 2022 - Infinity Swirl*
Challenge Thread - SMF May 2022 Challenge - Infinity Swirl
Entry Thread - Entry Thread for SMF May 2022 Challenge - Infinity Swirl
First Place entry by Mobjack Bay


----------



## dibbles (Jul 5, 2022)

*June 2022 Un-Challenge - Cocoa Powder*
Un-Challenge Link - SMF June 2022 Un-Challenge - Cocoa Powder


----------



## dibbles (Jul 31, 2022)

*July 2022 - Kiss Pour Technique*
Challenge Thread - July 2022 SMF Challenge - Kiss Pour Technique
Entry Thread - Entry Thread for SMF July 2022 Challenge - Kiss Pour Technique
gardengeek and The_Phoenix shared first place


----------



## KDP (Aug 1, 2022)

We have some pretty **** good talented soapers amongst us!


----------



## dibbles (Nov 21, 2022)

*August 2022 - Dual Swirl Techniques in One Soap *
Challenge Thread - August 2022 SMF Challenge - Dual Swirl Techniques in one Soap
Entry Thread - Entry Thread - August 2022 SMF Challenge - Dual Swirl Techniques in one Soap
First place entry by Serene


----------



## dibbles (Nov 21, 2022)

*September 2022 - Hybrid Soaps/CP and MP Together *
Challenge Thread - September 2022 SMF Soap Challenge – Hybrid soaps, pouring CP and MP together
Entry Thread - Entry thread for the September 2022 SMF Soap Challenge - Hybrid soaps, pouring CP and MP together.
The_Phoenix was the first place winner


----------



## dibbles (Nov 21, 2022)

*October 2022 - Laminar Flow Swirl *
Challenge Thread - October 2022 SMF Soap Challenge – Laminar Flow Swirl
Entry Thread - Entry thread for SMF October 2022 Challenge - Laminar Flow Swirl
AliOop's first place entry


----------

